# Flourite vs. Eco-complete



## Owen Stubbs (Mar 20, 2007)

What are the essential differences between these 2 products? I can see the physical differences, just wondering if one is better than the other in a planted tank, and why. Also wondering if either product has any long term implications - for instance - I have read on this forum that Eco-Complete might contain worms/bugs (contaminated??). Also read messages that seemed to suggest the Eco might require occasional "stirring-up" to keep it from compacting too much?

Bottom line is that I like the look of pictures I have seen here with folks using black substrates, and that seems to be Eco-complete many times. If/when I pursue a second tank, I would like to use a dark substrate instead of the flourite I am using in the tank I just set up.


----------



## Nihongo (Apr 4, 2007)

What kind of plants are you planing to use? Most people on this forum have ada soil which really works well with hc. I really like the flourite because you can reuse or vacuum and not worry of ruin your soil.


----------



## Owen Stubbs (Mar 20, 2007)

Plants will be of the lower light varieties - java ferns, moss, wysteria, etc. Anything that can tolerate lower light (<2wpg).


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Both work pretty well, hard to say which one is "better". Many prefer the dark EC (it isn't really black though!) and the easy use without rinsing, but Flourite seems to be more available and doesn't have the troubled history of EC (bags contaminated with phosphate).

Remember that Java Ferns, Mosses and others are substrate independent... they do just as well in a bare tank.:wink:


----------



## Owen Stubbs (Mar 20, 2007)

I realize the plants I am talking about do not "need" this type of substrate, but 1) I like the look 2) never know when I might decide to switch to higher light.

Is there some way to tell if the bag is contaminated merely by looking at it?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Nihongo said:


> What kind of plants are you planing to use? Most people on this forum have ada soil which really works well with hc. I really like the flourite because you can reuse or vacuum and not worry of ruin your soil.


Care to do a poll on that? I'm guessing many more people have Eco/Flourite/gravel than ADA.


----------



## sethsmom5702 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have Flourite and I love it. I may get some of that black Onyx sand to put a layer on top of it though. I am having a rough time planting stuff in the Flourite since it's a little too big for me to work with(anyone else have this problem? Maybe I'm doing it wrong), so maybe a layer of sand on top would help with that. Flourite is also easier for me to find around here.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I think Flourite is about the easiest substrate to plant in. Not too light, and not too heavy. AS is easy too, but a little too light. Eco is like sand now a days. Too light and gets sucked up in a siphon easily. I just wish there was a dark gray or "black" flourite. My plan is to cover it up with plants so it doesn't show so much red. But that is a good idea to top dress. I've done that in the past with Eco.

Just be sure what ever is on top has a larger diameter. Because the smallest substrate and fines will always be on the bottom, eventually.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

sethsmom5702 said:


> I have Flourite and I love it. I may get some of that black Onyx sand to put a layer on top of it though. I am having a rough time planting stuff in the Flourite since it's a little too big for me to work with(anyone else have this problem? Maybe I'm doing it wrong), so maybe a layer of sand on top would help with that. Flourite is also easier for me to find around here.


I mixed Flourite and Onyx Sand and I didn't like the look. Onyx is a grayish color and not black.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

sethsmom5702 said:


> I have Flourite and I love it. I may get some of that black Onyx sand to put a layer on top of it though. I am having a rough time planting stuff in the Flourite since it's a little too big for me to work with(anyone else have this problem? Maybe I'm doing it wrong), so maybe a layer of sand on top would help with that. Flourite is also easier for me to find around here.


FWIW, the sand will settle over time, and end up under the Flourite. The more you plant, and re-plant, the fast this will happen.


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Eco is like sand now a days. Too light and gets sucked up in a siphon easily. .


I agree but I still love the Eco. Any new tanks I start in the future with ECO I'm going to rinse it in a colander or fine screen. I know you're not supposed to rinse it but minus the fine sand that's been getting into it, Eco is a GREAT substrate.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I'd like to see the 2mm grain size with an Flourite black material spherical in shape, that would be ideal. As well as a white version of it.
A semi hard version of the ADA AS would be nice also. 

You can use sand just fine for these plants, that's what we did in the past.
After using ADA AS, EC is quite easy to work with.

Most harder gravels will go flat faster than ADA AS, that seems to hold the slopes better.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## bwagner (Apr 18, 2007)

I use a version of eco that I bought off from aquiriumplants.com. It looks good, and works well and cheaper then eco.


----------



## Loyal to the Oil (Apr 3, 2007)

Betowess said:


> I think Flourite is about the easiest substrate to plant in. Not too light, and not too heavy. AS is easy too, but a little too light. Eco is like sand now a days. Too light and gets sucked up in a siphon easily. I just wish there was a dark gray or "black" flourite. My plan is to cover it up with plants so it doesn't show so much red. But that is a good idea to top dress. I've done that in the past with Eco.
> 
> Just be sure what ever is on top has a larger diameter. Because the smallest substrate and fines will always be on the bottom, eventually.


My LFS told me that Seachem has come out with, "Flourite Black", "Flourite Black Sand", and "Flourite Dark". Apparently he is supposed to get them in next week. I have checked the Seachem website and there is no mention of it but he assures me its true. Ill keep you guys updated.

James


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Loyal to the Oil said:


> My LFS told me that Seachem has come out with, "Flourite Black", "Flourite Black Sand", and "Flourite Dark". Apparently he is supposed to get them in next week. I have checked the Seachem website and there is no mention of it but he assures me its true. Ill keep you guys updated.
> 
> James


I remember talking to a Seachem representative and he told me that they were going to market a black Flourite soon (this was like a year ago). Would be perfect if it is true, IMO.


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

bwagner said:


> I use a version of eco that I bought off from aquiriumplants.com. It looks good, and works well and cheaper then eco.


That's because it's eerily similar to soilmaster select.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/38768-new-black-substrate-aquariumplants-com.html


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Loyal to the Oil said:


> My LFS told me that Seachem has come out with, "Flourite Black", "Flourite Black Sand", and "Flourite Dark". Apparently he is supposed to get them in next week. I have checked the Seachem website and there is no mention of it but he assures me its true. Ill keep you guys updated.
> 
> James


Seachem has told me they are comming out with it as well. But apperently they have been saying that at least a few years. I guess they have had problems with sources. But in any case, besides the color I hope they make the grain size more consistant and smaller. I'd be getting it if it was black and better grain size (and not much more expensive than it already is).


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

Is this, the original stuff, dark gray or am I missing something?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=4870&N=2004+113555
Gene


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

aquaiumplants.com substrate worked well for me in one of my tanks. Very inexpensive, easy to work with.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Tsquare said:


> Is this, the original stuff, dark gray or am I missing something?
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=4870&N=2004+113555
> Gene


Thats it. I cant vouch for the color of the regular stuff since I got the red variety, but the red doesnt look like the pictures either.


----------



## riva (Apr 12, 2007)

After you wash the dust off its much brighter. That link's photo is before washing.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, forgot its also in the little thumbnail with clown loaches in my sig.

BTW, back to the original topic, ECO is more expensive that Flourite and even more than AS atleast for the cheapest I could find it online. Remember you dont get the same volume from a bag of ECO as the weight would lead you to beleive, since its full of water and thats included in the weight of the bag.


----------

